

Are there any startups that create software for governments around the world? - RamunasM

Are there any startups that create software for governments around the world?<p>I recently had an idea to make a service which would make certain bureaucratic processes quite a bit easier and just wanted to know if there already are any startups working in this space.
======
chiph
With regard to the US govt., a startup's burn-rate won't let them survive the
contract acquisition process (you'll be out of money before you get a
signature).

